# Milan: è scontro Maldini - Leo vs Gazidis e Moncada.



## admin (17 Gennaio 2019)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.

Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462

*Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro.*


----------



## wildfrank (17 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.



E niente, non ritorneremo mai più.


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.



Tutte cose ampiamente anticipate su queste pagine.


----------



## earl22 (17 Gennaio 2019)

spero che leo e maldini rassegnino al piu' presto le dimissioni. ogni operazione gli viene bloccata.
Ormai moncada ha superato leo.
Non a caso oggi è uscita la notizia su jardim...
E' ufficiale ormai, diventeremo una fabbrica di plusvalenze, un anno potremo arrivare in fondo alla champions e l'anno dopo lottare a metà classifica


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2019)

earl22 ha scritto:


> spero che leo e maldini rassegnino al piu' presto le dimissioni. ogni operazione gli viene bloccata.
> Ormai moncada ha superato leo.
> Non a caso oggi è uscita la notizia su jardim...
> E' ufficiale ormai, diventeremo una fabbrica di plusvalenze, un anno potremo arrivare in fondo alla champions e l'anno dopo lottare a metà classifica



Ma che dici, elliot vuole spendere e spandere, è la uefa che lo impedisce col suo fpf"cit


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.



E' evidente che il progetto di Gazidis è esclusivamente di tipo finanziario e prescinde dai risultati sportivi a breve termine. In pratica dobbiamo diventare un brodo di coltura di giocatori non ancora affermati.
A questo punto però a Giugno prenda Gasperini perchè Gattuso non è assolutamente in grado di fare il giardiniere.


----------



## bmb (18 Gennaio 2019)

Il caro vecchio Fester, che faceva il buono e il cattivo tempo da solo rendendo conto solo a se stesso era decisamente meglio di questo pollaio.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

earl22 ha scritto:


> spero che leo e maldini rassegnino al piu' presto le dimissioni. ogni operazione gli viene bloccata.
> Ormai moncada ha superato leo.
> Non a caso oggi è uscita la notizia su jardim...
> E' ufficiale ormai, diventeremo una fabbrica di plusvalenze, un anno potremo arrivare in fondo alla champions e l'anno dopo lottare a metà classifica



Io non ci credo, ma SE FOSSE vera codesta cosa, io chiudo. Perché quello che viene fuori è un altro club. DNA rossonero addio. Si chiamerà pure Milan, ma il vero AC Milan è morto. Chiuso. Tifare chi? Saremo una nuova Udinese, una succursale della giuve. Tanto vale che mettano le maglie in varechina e trasformano la striscia da rossa a bianca.

Subito a recuperare filmati, video e DVD, prima che vadano a ruba. Vivrò di ricordi, e mi riguarderò le finali di CL alla nausea.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462



Tutte queste news rafforzano sempre di più la
mia idea su questa vicenda.


----------



## Davidoff (18 Gennaio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo, ma SE FOSSE vera codesta cosa, io chiudo. Perché quello che viene fuori è un altro club. DNA rossonero addio. Si chiamerà pure Milan, ma il vero AC Milan è morto. Chiuso. Tifare chi? Saremo una nuova Udinese, una succursale della giuve. Tanto vale che mettano le maglie in varechina e trasformano la striscia da rossa a bianca.
> 
> Subito a recuperare filmati, video e DVD, prima che vadano a ruba. Vivrò di ricordi, e mi riguarderò le finali di CL alla nausea.



Io l'ho detto tempo fa, meglio guardarsi le vecchie partite, tanto partendo da queste basi non c'è modo di tornare in alto. Saremo una specie di Atalanta, anzi, forse pure peggio, almeno loro non hanno i dirigenti che si fanno la guerra.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> E' evidente che il progetto di Gazidis è esclusivamente di tipo finanziario e prescinde dai risultati sportivi a breve termine. In pratica dobbiamo diventare un brodo di coltura di giocatori non ancora affermati.
> A questo punto però a Giugno prenda Gasperini perchè Gattuso non è assolutamente in grado di fare il giardiniere.



Esatto, ma ora ci dicano chiaramente che veramente vogliamo tornare in Champions il 2025.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2019)

earl22 ha scritto:


> spero che leo e maldini rassegnino al piu' presto le dimissioni. ogni operazione gli viene bloccata.
> Ormai moncada ha superato leo.
> Non a caso oggi è uscita la notizia su jardim...
> E' ufficiale ormai, diventeremo una fabbrica di plusvalenze, un anno potremo arrivare in fondo alla champions e l'anno dopo lottare a metà classifica



Come fai a non capire che Elliot di soldi ne ha a palate ma è la UEFA cattivona che non vuol farci spendere e che ha paura di un ritorno del Grande Milan?
È come con Silvio nelle aule di tribunale... Lui è innocente, sono i giudici comunisti che lo perseguitano.


----------



## Brain84 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462



Sarebbe ora che facessero una conferenza stampa definendo i propri ruoli e gli intenti.
Non credo che l’azionista Scala se ne starà zitto ad oltranza francamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462



Non mi dire.... Non si era capito. 
Purtroppo è anche palese chi perderà questo scontro, facendo probabilmente le valigie.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Gennaio 2019)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora che facessero una conferenza stampa definendo i propri ruoli e gli intenti.
> Non credo che l’azionista Scala se ne starà zitto ad oltranza francamente.



Scala conta quanto il due di oro quando la briscola è a coppe. Senza offesa. Comanda chi mette i soldi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462



Il problema è che ora per almeno cinque/sei anni anni non ti liberi più di questo Gazidis. Siamo incatenati. Molti di noi avranno i capelli bianchi.

Come scrivevo nell'altro topic, c'è quest'idea che Leonardo/Maldini e gazidis siano stati scelti insieme. non è proprio così.
Questa è una certezza che avete in molti, ma io ci andrei molto cauto. Con Gazidis si è concluso a settembre dopo una trattativa lunghissima e complicata. E anche Gandini è stato in ballo per molto tempo per lo stesso ruolo (o in alternativa uno simile), si è dimesso dalla Roma e poi all'ultimo non è entrato nell'organigramma per incompatibilità con Gazidis.

Leonardo e Maldini sono stati scelti in un momento in cui Gazidis era ancora una possibilità.
Per me Elliott ha fatto un'organigramma pescando carte a caso dal mazzo.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Gennaio 2019)

Anche qui tutto anticipato fra le risate del forum.

Speriamo che fanno fuori Leonardo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462



La colpa è solo di Maldini che odia i pelati, col Gallo andò alle mani, con Fessone si offese perchè gli fù
proposto di fare il porta borse di Mirabilandia, ed ora iniziano i contrasti con Gazzosa, il prossimo
AD per scaramanzia deve avere i capelli, vanno bene anche di plastica..


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2019)

*Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro. *


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro. *



come sempre la verità sta nel mezzo...ci vuole un'amalgama delle due


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro. *



Come detto e ridetto ci vuole un mix tra i due. Con i solo primi non vai da nessuna parte e con i secondi uguale. 

Lo sanno anche Leo, Paolo, Elliot, Gazidis e Gesu Cristo. Sono li per quello, far quadrare i conti con profili giusti. Il resto è poesia.


----------



## varvez (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro. *



La situazione, se davvero così è, risulta paradossale. In pochi mesi sono riusciti a costruire una dirigenza ballerina dove i ruoli di sovrappongono e il piano comune non esiste. Maldini è stato attratto e convinto da Leonardo, evidentemente sono stati presi in giro anche loro se il progetto vero di Elliot è quello delle plusvalenze sopra ogni cosa.

Mi aspetto che uno dei due esca di scena prima della prossima estate, se tutto questo è vero non è possibile una coabitazione. E io credo che la proprietà sceglierà la linea di Gazidis, memore delle parole di Scaroni di qualche mese fa.


----------



## odasensei (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro. *



Sicuramente hanno ragione Maldini e Leonardo su questo punto (anche se i giocatori di esperienza devono essere pochi, ragionati e acquistati per zone del campo dove non ci sono alternative futuribili) ma Ozil, avendo già Paquetà, è una spesa inutile, fa bene Gazidis a stopparla


----------



## James Watson (18 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro. *


Il concetto di prendere degli under 30 (o anche under 25) va bene, ma bisogna capire cosa si intende. Se gli under 25 sono gente del calibro di Barella, Jovic, Piatek, lo stesso Malcolm, Paquetà sono perfettamente sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Se però i nomi sono quelli di semisconosciuti prelevati in campionati altrettanto ridicoli allora è un altro discorso. Non vuoi investire molto sugli ingaggi? Benissimo, allora investi sui cartellini e taglia gli ingaggi. Non è che puoi tagliare gli ingaggi e non investire neanche sui cartellini. Significa non investire affatto. O tagli gli ingaggi o spendi meno sui cartellini. Non puoi tagliare entrambi, significa non investire un euro. Allora a questo punto vendessero e si sciacquassero dagli zebedei questi di Elliott.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Gennaio 2019)

Probabilmente Gazidis è l'unico in tutto l'AC Milan che conosce le regole del ffp.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro.*



Ho smesso di sminuire ste notizie..troppe voci mi fanno pensare che questi dissapori siano veri..allora mettiamolo in chiaro, in questo modo non si va da nessuna parte..una società forte ha una rotta chiara in mente e il timone saldo in mano..non va un po' di qua un po' di là a seconda del vento..del resto ce lo insegna la geometria: per raggiungere un punto B da un punto A la via più breve è una linea retta.

Elliott scelga cosa vuole fare

Perdere Leo e Paolo sarebbe un colpo al cuore..una brutta figura e una perdita di credibilità rispetto a scelte fatte pochi mesi fa..ma se il progetto è cambiato (non entro nelle politiche) inutile dare incarichi a chi non li può o vuole svolgere..

Con Leo e Paolo l'obbiettivo non può essere fare cassa...


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2019)

.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Gazidis non vuole Piatek perché costa troppo il cartellino. Elliott e Gazidis cercano profili come Gronecoso, Zhequalcosa, Tiago Giallo... Gente che costi poco sia come cartellino che come ingaggio.


----------



## Aron (18 Gennaio 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> come sempre la verità sta nel mezzo...ci vuole un'amalgama delle due



Che è quello che volevano fare Leonardo e Maldini.
I giovani li abbiamo già, quindi se non ci sono i mezzi per acquistare i campioni nel pieno della loro carriera, allora l'unica cosa che ti resta da fare è acquistare i campioni di esperienza che possano dare un contributo sul campo e che possano trasmettere mentalità vincente ai giovani.


----------



## James Watson (18 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gazidis non vuole Piatek perché costa troppo il cartellino. Elliott e Gazidis cercano profili come Gronecoso, Zhequalcosa, Tiago Giallo... Gente che costi poco sia come cartellino che come ingaggio.



Quelli si chiamano BROCCHI


----------



## Aron (18 Gennaio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Gazidis è l'unico in tutto l'AC Milan che conosce le regole del ffp.



chiedilo ai tifosi dell'Arsenal


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il concetto di prendere degli under 30 (o anche under 25) va bene, ma bisogna capire cosa si intende. Se gli under 25 sono gente del calibro di Barella, Jovic, Piatek, lo stesso Malcolm, Paquetà sono perfettamente sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Se però i nomi sono quelli di semisconosciuti prelevati in campionati altrettanto ridicoli allora è un altro discorso. Non vuoi investire molto sugli ingaggi? Benissimo, allora investi sui cartellini e taglia gli ingaggi. Non è che puoi tagliare gli ingaggi e non investire neanche sui cartellini. Significa non investire affatto. O tagli gli ingaggi o spendi meno sui cartellini. Non puoi tagliare entrambi, significa non investire un euro. Allora a questo punto vendessero e si sciacquassero dagli zebedei questi di Elliott.



E' ovvio che l'obbiettivo è giocatori si medio alto profilo giovani con stipendi normali. Non dobbiamo pensare che questi di Elliot siano venuti qui a perdere soldi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che l'obbiettivo è giocatori si medio alto profilo giovani con stipendi normali. Non dobbiamo pensare che questi di Elliot siano venuti qui a perdere soldi.


Caro Lollo, te sai cosa ci sta dietro? Non sono venuti a perdere soldi di certo, ma ciò non vuol dire che vogliano fare necessariamente il bene del Milan. Vediamo se riescono almeno a portare a casa Piatek o un nome alternativo (Jovic). Se neanche questo tipo di giocatore possiamo permetterci sarà il caso che passino la mano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Che è quello che volevano fare Leonardo e Maldini.
> I giovani li abbiamo già, quindi se non ci sono i mezzi per acquistare i campioni nel pieno della loro carriera, allora l'unica cosa che ti resta da fare è acquistare i campioni di esperienza che possano dare un contributo sul campo e che possano trasmettere mentalità vincente ai giovani.



E io sono anche d'accordo. Se poi abbiamo le risorse per prendere anche qualche giovane da far crescere, bisogna farlo senza indugio


----------



## Giangy (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro.*



Molto deluso da questa società, sembra una barca in mezzo al mare, che non sa che direzione prendere.


----------



## Aron (18 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola oggi, 18 gennaio, nell'articolo dedicato all'affare Piatek (QUI http://www.milanworld.net/piatek-gazidis-non-da-lok-costa-troppo-vt72150.html ) nel Milan è in corso uno scontro filosofico tra Maldini e Leonardo contro Gazidis e Moncada.
> 
> Ancora conferme sullo scontro tra dirigenti -) http://www.milanworld.net/scontro-maldini-gazidis-per-ozil-vt72155.html#post1742462
> 
> *Corriere dello Sport: Maldini e Leonardo pensano che il Milan abbia bisogno di giocatori di esperienza per tornare a vincere. Gazidis e Elliott la pensano diversamente: vogliono giovani con ingaggi medio bassi e rivendibili in futuro.*



Puntare esclusivamente sui giovani è un suicidio sportivo ed economico per un club come il Milan.
Maldini e Leonardo sanno benissimo che i giovani da soli non possono combinare nulla al Milan, con tutte le pressioni e le aspettative che ci sono.

Si spenderebbero soldi (pochi, perché per Gazidis non devono neanche costare troppo i giovani) per degli under 25 che qualora non si affermassero rischierebbero di perdere valore intanto che il Milan continua ad annaspare in stagioni semifallimentari da quinto/sesto posto (se non peggio). Anziché proteggere gli investimenti sui giovani, si farebbe l'esatto contrario, spogliandoli di ogni difesa.

È una politica che affosserebbe definitivamente il Milan.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Puntare esclusivamente sui giovani è un suicidio sportivo ed economico per un club come il Milan.
> Maldini e Leonardo sanno benissimo che i giovani da soli non possono combinare nulla al Milan, con tutte le pressioni e le aspettative che ci sono.
> 
> Si spenderebbero soldi (pochi, perché per Gazidis non devono neanche costare troppo i giovani) per degli under 25 che qualora non si affermassero rischierebbero di perdere valore intanto che il Milan continua ad annaspare in stagioni semifallimentari da quinto/sesto posto (se non peggio). Anziché proteggere gli investimenti sui giovani, si farebbe l'esatto contrario, spogliandoli di ogni difesa.
> ...



E' la politica di chi conosciamo tutti, tra l'altro.


----------



## Zlatan87 (18 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il concetto di prendere degli under 30 (o anche under 25) va bene, ma bisogna capire cosa si intende. Se gli under 25 sono gente del calibro di Barella, Jovic, Piatek, lo stesso Malcolm, Paquetà sono perfettamente sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Se però i nomi sono quelli di semisconosciuti prelevati in campionati altrettanto ridicoli allora è un altro discorso. Non vuoi investire molto sugli ingaggi? Benissimo, allora investi sui cartellini e taglia gli ingaggi. Non è che puoi tagliare gli ingaggi e non investire neanche sui cartellini. Significa non investire affatto. O tagli gli ingaggi o spendi meno sui cartellini. Non puoi tagliare entrambi, significa non investire un euro. Allora a questo punto vendessero e si sciacquassero dagli zebedei questi di Elliott.



Super quotone!!!
Qualcuno spieghi al Gazosa che siamo il MILAN non l'Udinese o il Genoa di turno (lì 4 fischioni all'anno li sogna)
e Qualcuno spieghi ai Singer che così il brand non aumenta di valore di certo... gli esperimenti e le plusvalenze che vadano da un altra parte a farle....


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Caro Lollo, te sai cosa ci sta dietro? Non sono venuti a perdere soldi di certo, ma ciò non vuol dire che vogliano fare necessariamente il bene del Milan. Vediamo se riescono almeno a portare a casa Piatek o un nome alternativo (Jovic). Se neanche questo tipo di giocatore possiamo permetterci sarà il caso che passino la mano.



Ieri mi hanno fatto un discorso sul costo/benefici di Higuain. La persona che mi faceva il discorso è diciamo un pò informata sui fatti. 

Fai due calcoli tra stipendio lordo + riscatto di Higuain e dimmi se ne valeva la pena o meno. 

Spendere x milioni per un giocatore di 24anni rivendibile è un conto ma spenderli per un 32enne con piu pancia di me è un azzardo che GIUSTAMENTE Elliot ha deciso di non fare. Ma tutto ovviamente passa dalle prestazioni, se avesse fatto 15 gol in metà campionato magari avremmo fatto delle diverse valutazioni (sportive). 

Ti ricordo che i "poveri" di Elliot hanno rpeso Paquetà a 35 milioni + Piatek ( se lo prendono ) a 40 + un esterno a caso a 25/30 milioni.

Vuol dire che hanno messo sul piatto quasi 100 milioni a GENNAIO al loro primo mercato ufficiale. 

Il resto sono solo poesia e Click.


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri mi hanno fatto un discorso sul costo/benefici di Higuain. La persona che mi faceva il discorso è diciamo un pò informata sui fatti.
> 
> Fai due calcoli tra stipendio lordo + riscatto di Higuain e dimmi se ne valeva la pena o meno.
> 
> ...



Si Lollo ma fino ad ora sono solo chiacchiere. Piatek non è preso e l'esterno da 30 milioni credo che ce lo sogniamo


----------



## Schism75 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Se è vero, e sono voci che avevo letto già da qualche giorno, almeno sappiamo che Paolo non è che non sta facendo nulla. Conoscendolo, io ritengo che possa arrivare a dare le dimissioni.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri mi hanno fatto un discorso sul costo/benefici di Higuain. La persona che mi faceva il discorso è diciamo un pò informata sui fatti.
> 
> Fai due calcoli tra stipendio lordo + riscatto di Higuain e dimmi se ne valeva la pena o meno.
> 
> ...



Se è la stessa persona che ti parlava della grande utilità di Kalinic stiamo freschi...


----------



## sunburn (18 Gennaio 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> . E io credo che la proprietà sceglierà la linea di Gazidis, memore delle parole di Scaroni di qualche mese fa.


Ma è ovvio. Elliott non dà 4 milioni all'AD e poi fa prendere le decisioni a uno che fino a pochi mesi fa faceva il commentatore televisivo e a Maldini che non ha mai ricoperto alcun incarico dirigenziale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Gazidis non vuole Piatek perché costa troppo il cartellino. Elliott e Gazidis cercano profili come Gronecoso, Zhequalcosa, Tiago Giallo... Gente che costi poco sia come cartellino che come ingaggio.



Quindi siamo diventati l'Udinese o se va bene la Fiorentina. Ottimo.


----------



## Goro (18 Gennaio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio. Elliott non dà 4 milioni all'AD e poi fa prendere le decisioni a uno che fino a pochi mesi fa faceva il commentatore televisivo e a Maldini che non ha mai ricoperto alcun incarico dirigenziale.



Brutale  Leo e Maldini ridotti a due figurine però è triste lo stesso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri mi hanno fatto un discorso sul costo/benefici di Higuain. La persona che mi faceva il discorso è diciamo un pò informata sui fatti.
> 
> Fai due calcoli tra stipendio lordo + riscatto di Higuain e dimmi se ne valeva la pena o meno.
> 
> ...


Lollo ammiro la tua fiducia nella società, ma al momento non è supportata da fatti concreti. Posso anche darti ragione quando dici che Higuain non abbia reso quanto ci si aspettava in relazione ai costi, ma restava comunque il migliore giocatore in rosa. Se prenderanno Piatek e un esterno da 25-30 milioni mi andrebbe bene. Al momento abbiamo perso Higuain e non si sa se prenderemo neanche Piatek, quindi al momento il mercato è un flop. Poi spero sia come dici tu, ma francamente dubito. Noi stiamo cercando prestiti con diritto di riscatto, non abbiamo 25-30 milioni da spendere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ieri mi hanno fatto un discorso sul costo/benefici di Higuain. La persona che mi faceva il discorso è diciamo un pò informata sui fatti.
> 
> Fai due calcoli tra stipendio lordo + riscatto di Higuain e dimmi se ne valeva la pena o meno.
> 
> ...



Credo l'esterno possa arrivare solo se sbologniamo prima la turca..


----------



## Djici (18 Gennaio 2019)

admin ha scritto:


> se è la stessa persona che ti parlava della grande utilità di kalinic stiamo freschi...


----------



## Zenos (18 Gennaio 2019)

Possono scrivere anche che sono arrivati alle mani,tanto chi può smentire la notizia?


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2019)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Quelli si chiamano BROCCHI



Amen.


----------



## Milanlove (18 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> chiedilo ai tifosi dell'Arsenal



L'Arsenal al momento è un altro pianeta rispetto a noi. Qui viene utilizzato spesso per denigrare, ma noi attualmente come club siamo più vicini alla Roma (comunque avanti anni luce rispetto a noi per quanto riguarda il ffp) che all'Arsenal.
Il cercare giovani rivendibili non è certo un metodo per essere vincenti, ma attualmente è l'unico metodo per sopravvivere. Prima si mette a posto il bilancio, poi si pensa a vincere. Abbiamo preso un top player come Higuain, a cosa è servito farlo giocare al fianco di calha, kessie, rr, biglia, borini e compagnia? niente. Tant'è che non possiamo neanche permetterci il riscatto. Perchè non prendiamoci in giro, Higuain era un giocatore economicamente fuori dalla nostra portata per cartellino e stipendio. Quindi soldi buttati in una situazione in cui i soldi non ce ne sono. I giovani rivendibili servono perchè se vanno bene, finchè riesci a tenerli li sfrutti e poi li vendi se arrivano offerte importanti, mentre se vanno male hai sempre la possibilità di rivenderli. Certo se poi prendi il kessie di turno e lo strapaghi, poi non te lo compra nessuno al prezzo che chiedi. Anche lo stesso Paquetà è un grande azzardo, è un giocatore difficilmente rivendibile se non si dimostra un buon elemento. Ma qui entra in gioco l'abilità del ds, l'abilità di Leonardo. Per ora, per comprare Paquetà a 35, Higuain per 6 mesi e Piatek a 40... bè bastava anche il magazziniere per farlo. C'è da fare gli acquisti giusti. I giocatori pronti subito non li trovi a buon mercato. Le rare occasioni come quella ad esempio di Godin, sono più uniche che rare e anche qui Leo non si è dimostrato all'altezza per ora.


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal al momento è un altro pianeta rispetto a noi. Qui viene utilizzato spesso per denigrare, ma noi attualmente come club siamo più vicini alla Roma (comunque avanti anni luce rispetto a noi per quanto riguarda il ffp) che all'Arsenal.
> Il cercare giovani rivendibili non è certo un metodo per essere vincenti, ma attualmente è l'unico metodo per sopravvivere. Prima si mette a posto il bilancio, poi si pensa a vincere. Abbiamo preso un top player come Higuain, a cosa è servito farlo giocare al fianco di calha, kessie, rr, biglia, borini e compagnia? niente. Tant'è che non possiamo neanche permetterci il riscatto. Perchè non prendiamoci in giro, Higuain era un giocatore economicamente fuori dalla nostra portata per cartellino e stipendio. Quindi soldi buttati in una situazione in cui i soldi non ce ne sono. I giovani rivendibili servono perchè se vanno bene, finchè riesci a tenerli li sfrutti e poi li vendi se arrivano offerte importanti, mentre se vanno male hai sempre la possibilità di rivenderli. Certo se poi prendi il kessie di turno e lo strapaghi, poi non te lo compra nessuno al prezzo che chiedi. Anche lo stesso Paquetà è un grande azzardo, è un giocatore difficilmente rivendibile se non si dimostra un buon elemento. Ma qui entra in gioco l'abilità del ds, l'abilità di Leonardo. Per ora, per comprare Paquetà a 35, Higuain per 6 mesi e Piatek a 40... bè bastava anche il magazziniere per farlo. C'è da fare gli acquisti giusti. I giocatori pronti subito non li trovi a buon mercato. Le rare occasioni come quella ad esempio di Godin, sono più uniche che rare e anche qui Leo non si è dimostrato all'altezza per ora.


Analisi perfetta


----------



## gabri65 (18 Gennaio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> L'Arsenal al momento è un altro pianeta rispetto a noi. Qui viene utilizzato spesso per denigrare, ma noi attualmente come club siamo più vicini alla Roma (comunque avanti anni luce rispetto a noi per quanto riguarda il ffp) che all'Arsenal.
> Il cercare giovani rivendibili non è certo un metodo per essere vincenti, ma attualmente è l'unico metodo per sopravvivere. Prima si mette a posto il bilancio, poi si pensa a vincere. Abbiamo preso un top player come Higuain, a cosa è servito farlo giocare al fianco di calha, kessie, rr, biglia, borini e compagnia? niente. Tant'è che non possiamo neanche permetterci il riscatto. Perchè non prendiamoci in giro, Higuain era un giocatore economicamente fuori dalla nostra portata per cartellino e stipendio. Quindi soldi buttati in una situazione in cui i soldi non ce ne sono. I giovani rivendibili servono perchè se vanno bene, finchè riesci a tenerli li sfrutti e poi li vendi se arrivano offerte importanti, mentre se vanno male hai sempre la possibilità di rivenderli. Certo se poi prendi il kessie di turno e lo strapaghi, poi non te lo compra nessuno al prezzo che chiedi. Anche lo stesso Paquetà è un grande azzardo, è un giocatore difficilmente rivendibile se non si dimostra un buon elemento. Ma qui entra in gioco l'abilità del ds, l'abilità di Leonardo. Per ora, per comprare Paquetà a 35, Higuain per 6 mesi e Piatek a 40... bè bastava anche il magazziniere per farlo. C'è da fare gli acquisti giusti. I giocatori pronti subito non li trovi a buon mercato. Le rare occasioni come quella ad esempio di Godin, sono più uniche che rare e anche qui Leo non si è dimostrato all'altezza per ora.



Per certe cose ti condivido, per altre un po' meno.

L'Arsenal sarà anche di un altro pianeta, ma sostanzialmente è una nullità rispetto a noi. Noi paghiamo il degrado di 10 anni di malgoverno e una serie di catastrofi più o meno accidentali/volontarie. Purtroppo verificatesi nel momento meno propizio. Questo determina una ripartenza lunga, esacerbata dal discorso ffp e il braccino corto di Elliott. Poi siamo sotto dominio bianconero a livello di sistema. Ma sono d'accordo con te che la politica (semi)giovanile è una delle poche strade percorribili.

L'acquisto di Higuain è stato pressoché necessario, primo per liberarsi di Bonucci, e secondo perché ci serviva un 9 di grido. Avevamo preso il flop ASilva, che cosa dovevamo fare? Riprovarci? Me li immagino i commenti che sarebbero usciti. Poi sappiamo tutti come è andata. Male, ma onestamente era una cosa da fare, anche se adesso, al solito, con il senno di poi si legge ovunque "eh, io lo sapevo che finiva così". Leonardo non lo accuserei, è stato l'artefice e secondo ha fatto il massimo, anche con Paquetà, che probabilmente era già nel mirino delle altre big. E' stata un'operazione che mi ha dato fiducia, e mi sembra poco onesto dire che bastava il magazziniere per quell'operazione. Adesso ci siamo impantanati con il discorso della sostituzione dell'argentino, con il portafogli probabilmente già in rosso non so se i margini di manovra sono così larghi come pensate.

Cerchiamo di ricordarci sempre che il Milan adesso è come l'Italia, il governo che arriva al potere eredita le magagne di quello precedente e le cose non si cambiano in un attimo come vorremmo noi, a pochi mesi dall'insediamento secondo me qualcosa si è visto. Non è sufficiente, ma almeno mi sembra sia andato in direzione di una volontà di ripresa. Poi, ovviamente, piove sempre sul bagnato e fra infortuni, panchina satura di scarponi, argentini con il mestruo e allenatori semicapaci le frittate non mancano.


----------

